# How to Wash fleece?



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

I will use fleece liners for my future hedgehogs cage. What kind of soap shold I use to wash them? Is Downy fine?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You want to use an unscented laundry soap and no fabric softener or dryer sheets.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you! On top of the liner, could I put strips of fleece or should I put the strips under one of the two layers?


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

kittyeats said:


> Thank you! On top of the liner, could I put strips of fleece or should I put the strips under one of the two layers?


Strips of fleece are okay on top! Your hedgie will probably like to move them around and burrow in them, hide in them or play with them.


----------



## Kittenmagoo (Oct 17, 2015)

I was wondering if using baking soda to help eliminate the urine smell is ok?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

That would be fine but vinegar would work just as well if not better than baking soda.


----------

